# Serbian (BCS): "bold"



## bxfl

Hello.
I am looking for a word in Serbian that translates to the English word "bold" with the definition of "Unduly forward and brazen".

Also, does anyone know where I can convert Serbian words to cryllic?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

drzak, napadan, smeo... odva¸an...

and kurčevit, but that would be a taboo...

Жао ми је, не знам како да се написан текст пребацује са латинице на ћирилицу. Волео бих да знам, мислим да постоје програмчићи на Интернету који то аутоматски раде, али је то само моја претпоставка. Све најбоље и пријатно!


----------



## bxfl

What does that last part say?? :-\ Sorry :-( I don't know much serbian or cryllic!


----------



## Jana337

bxfl said:
			
		

> What does that last part say?? :-\ Sorry :-( I don't know much serbian or cryllic!



She apologizes - she does not know how to convert the Serbian scripts.

Jana


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

bxfl said:
			
		

> What does that last part say?? :-\ Sorry :-( I don't know much serbian or cryllic!


 
I do beg your pardon, I saw you said that you were born in former Yugoslavia, so I thought you would speak my language, being the official one... I'm just apologizing that I don't now how to help you convert latin sript into a cyrillic one, but that i think you would be able to find some little programme somewhere on the net that does the trick. Then I wish you all the best.

Since you do not spek the language, please do NOT use the last word I have proposed (and labeled taboo), because it is very offensive to say it to somebody's face that you're not very well acquainted to (the man, not the face). If you're friends, it could come off rather nice. I thought you would understand the pun...


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

And sorry for the spelling mistakes all over the place, i'm in a hurry


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

Jana337 said:
			
		

> She apologizes - she does not know how to convert the Serbian scripts.
> 
> Jana


She is a he  My name is Ljubodrag Ljubomir Grujić, for what it's worth


----------



## bxfl

Yes, I am from there but my town spoke Romanian. I am from Lokve in the east. Hence why I am needing help with the other language!


----------



## bxfl

So do you know how to write "drzak" in the cryllic form??


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

bxfl said:
			
		

> Yes, I am from there but my town spoke Romanian. I am from Lokve in the east. Hence why I am needing help with the other language!


 
And then they say the Serbs are this, the Serbs are that... He, he, i'm from Pančevo, my soon to be wife from Bela Crkva! Is this a small world or what?


----------



## Ljubodrag Gráthas

bxfl said:
			
		

> So do you know how to write "drzak" in the cryllic form??


 
Yes yes, here it goes: дрзак, and you pronounce it /drzak/, so /r/ carries the syllable and it should be vibrated. And please, its CYRILLIC, not cryllic. Come on, Romanians were using it up to the 20th cent, right?


----------



## bxfl

Sorry, I make stupid typos all the time!!
I should really learn Serbian, but I've never put my mind to it, and now that I'm in the US it seems to be less needful.

We always used to go to Pančevo for the market. Oh, how I miss the old country!!


----------

